# Performances that have blown you away recently?



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Based on PetrB's thread of 'pieces' that have blown you away. Have any _performances_ blown you away recently? 
A few have for me recently in particular

- Schiff Goldbergs at Proms
- Celibidache Beethoven 6th symphony


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Wagner, Siegfried Act 3, Keilberth 1952


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks to recommendations from others on this forum I've been listening to the Shipway/RPO Shostakovich 10, which is just astonishingly well-recorded and performed. It's about as near definitive as any single recording can be.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Listening to Chung/Previn LSO performing Walton's violin concerto. I had this on LP and loved it, but when I moved to CD I got Kennedy/Previn/RPO. Not so sure.

I recently acquired Chung again (via download). Ms Chung rocks it. Blown away.

This happens often, so maybe it's just imprinting. I recently got the Hungarian Quartets set of Bartok quartets, which I had on LP when I was at university all those years ago. Much prefer them to Alban Berg Quartet and Keller Quartet, whose sets I also have.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The opera _Die tote Stadt_ by *Korngold*:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

All recordings I suppose, unless you live in a parallel world the last year .


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Imagine having a family this talented


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

chu42 said:


> https://youtu.be/Syhm27w68no
> Imagine having a family this talented


That's much better than


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

*Home Music-Making*



chu42 said:


> Imagine having a family this talented


Yes, and also I love home music-making. And this beautiful Beethoven Third Concerto felt and experienced "close up." In addition to works designated as chamber music, there are 4-hand piano arrangements of orchestral music, string quartets playing the string parts of symphonies or concertos as here, music from operas and oratorios, So many possibilities, including much simpler music as well. A key aspect of classical music culture.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago, for the first time I listened _in sequence_ to Furtwängler's all-Beethoven concert with the Berlin Philharmonic on May 27, 1947:

1. Egmont Overture
2. Symphony 6
3. Symphony 5.

(AFAIK the Egmont has only been issued by different record companies from the other two, at least in decent sound.)

I was familiar with each performance individually, but I'd never reconstructed the concert in sequence before, and when I did... "blown away" is exactly the phrase I would use to describe it. From the opening chord of the Egmont to the final chord of the 5th. I would have walked away from that concert absolutely convinced that I had just heard the greatest performance ever given by anyone of any music anywhere at any time whatsoever.

(Of course, one or two other concerts over the years have also given me that impression!)


----------

